# 60s/70s Gibson Les Paul Deluxe



## JRtele

This is interesting, anyone have a thought what this might be worth? I’m contemplating making an offer









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Initial thoughts are that it’s strange he doesn’t know exact date, the tuners have been replaced, maybe the bridge as well.

Also doesn’t come with a case which would be a bummer.


----------



## StevieMac

Anyone providing _no_ asking price AND stating "lowballers will be ignored" is an immediate do-not-advance with me. But that's me.


----------



## JRtele

For sure he thinks it’s worth 10k. My question is what is reasonable. $5k? $3k? Less?
Is it even worth the trouble for a non p-90 old goldtop


----------



## slag banal

Had one of these. (Sunburst. Stolen ☹.) Love the sound of minihumbuckers. Great with pedals. Have a 1999 anniversary reissue now. Have a vague memory of the 70’s neck: volente, and “fretless wonder.” Looks pretty beat up. I would think $6k, if all parts original.


----------



## Pedro-x

Ask him what he thinks the value is . Then you will know if he wants to sell it or thinks it’s his retirement fund. I would bet the latter. The folks over at “my les Paul “ forum could probably date it and value it quick.


----------



## dwagar

I can't read a serial number, but I think I see the Made in USA stamp, which means it isn't a late sixties. I don't think it's by chance that none of his pics show how big the volute is. If you can get the serial number you can get close to the year, or if by chance it still has some original pots that you can get the pot code (best way to figure out the year).

There's a world of difference between the price of a '68 and a '70s.

The My Les Paul Forum has a section for Norlin era Les Pauls, you can probably find out more checking with those guys.


----------



## numb41

My guess is early 70’s. I have a 72 and this one has similar appointments. Too bad you couldn’t see a side profile to see if it has a pancake body. 
If you’re half serious, ask for more pics.


----------



## numb41

I would say the one in the ad is older than mine. Mine has a three piece neck, and the one in the ad looks like a one piece neck.


----------



## BlueRocker

My guess, early 70's. Probably worth $4K, but I'll bet he's at least thinking double that. He's clearly delusional (amazing condition?).

I thought about a vintage Deluxe, but ultimately bought the 30th Anniversary (1999-2002) model. It was absolutely mint, and I like it a lot. If you want to try one, Capsule has this one available at $2895 with P-90s installed and mini humbuckers in the case.

https://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.php?id=3069


----------



## BlueRocker

Oh, and if a P-90 Goldtop is your thing, I can't recommend this enough (no affiliation just a great guitar) - even comes with a case

Gibson- 2018 Les Paul Classic- Goldtop Guitar | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## SWLABR

I’ve seen this type of “pricing” before and I hate it. Doesn’t list a price but then “no lowball offers”. If he’s delusional and wants $20K, then offering $10K is a lowball. 
I never reply to these. He’s pushed away a few potential buyers I’d imagine.


----------



## Big Fuzz

He currently says he has an offer at $5k….


----------



## JRtele

Big Fuzz said:


> He currently says he has an offer at $5k….


Well… Based on what I’m getting at MyLesPaul with some extra pictures he sent me it’s worth less than 3K. If he can get 5 good on him. Seems to be a 73


----------



## BlueRocker

JRtele said:


> Well… Based on what I’m getting at MyLesPaul with some extra pictures he sent me it’s worth less than 3K. If he can get 5 good on him. Seems to be a 73


US or CDN?


----------



## JRtele

BlueRocker said:


> US or CDN?


People were saying around 2,300-2,500 USD. 

I was talking with him, he’s definitely expecting more than $5k (claims thats what Folway Music offered). And he is a low baller for his value on trade offers which seems ironic given his views.


----------



## Diablo

Big Fuzz said:


> He currently says he has an offer at $5k….


If it’s a pancake body, he should take it. Fast.
this isnt that special of a guitar, es without a case even.

the problem with trades: ppl value theirs at the top end of the range, and value the other at the bottom end.


----------



## nonreverb

$5K is more than top $ for that. Definitely looks to be an early '70's example that been Groverized and no case.....and pretty worn for amazing condition.


----------



## SteveS

I paid about $1000 for mine brand new in 1978 if that helps at all...  
Still got it too.
Not sure on value but $3000 - $4000 for a really nice one maybe sounds in the ball park. That one is pretty beat up and with no case I'm thinking a fair bit less. I'm no expert though... 

Great guitars although they weigh about the same as an engine block 
Don't fret the mini's either, they're awesome pickups!


----------



## StevieMac

Considering I sold a MINT 70's Deluxe GT this past summer for $4K (_essentially_ the same guitar), I think he's dreaming. But, hey, what are we without our dreams...right?


----------



## JRtele

Here’s the additional pictures:

























serial number: 110742


----------



## BlueRocker

I don't think there's a price that would encourage me to own that guitar. It's a pancake body Norlin Deluxe that's beat (not in a good way), and it would be hard to get the meth residue out of the wood. I was shopping for one for a while and they were not difficult to find in reasonable condition for $4000-$4500 on Reverb.


----------



## JRtele

BlueRocker said:


> I don't think there's a price that would encourage me to own that guitar. It's a pancake body Norlin Deluxe that's beat (not in a good way), and it would be hard to get the meth residue out of the wood. I was shopping for one for a while and they were not difficult to find in reasonable condition for $4000-$4500 on Reverb.


Drug dogs at the airport would go nuts if you tried flying with it


----------



## JRtele

Diablo said:


> If it’s a pancake body, he should take it. Fast.
> this isnt that special of a guitar, es without a case even.
> 
> the problem with trades: ppl value theirs at the top end of the range, and value the other at the bottom end.


He says a guitar store offered him the $5k.
While not impossible, best of luck to them in re-sale


----------



## Paul Running

JRtele said:


> Drug dogs at the airport would go nuts if you tried flying with it


The males are loud.


----------



## colchar

JRtele said:


> He says a guitar store offered him the $5k.
> While not impossible, best of luck to them in re-sale



I'm willing to bet a fair amount that he was full of shit about what they offered him. I wouldn't be surprised if they've never even seen it.


----------



## Budda

Go buy the 99 RI at Folkway instead.


----------



## ezcomes

Ad is gone...


----------



## JRtele

Yea it disappeared night it went up. Everyone keep an eye out for this in a music store I guess. It would be funny how they justify a markup


----------



## Diablo

BlueRocker said:


> I don't think there's a price that would encourage me to own that guitar. It's a pancake body Norlin Deluxe that's beat (not in a good way), and it would be hard to get the meth residue out of the wood. I was shopping for one for a while and they were not difficult to find in reasonable condition for $4000-$4500 on Reverb.


may I ask, what had you in the market for one (what did you see in them), and did you find one, or what made you go in a different direction?
I think these are neat, and likely some even play/sound good...but on paper anyway, they arent highly desirable other than the age-related implied mojo.
Id love to buy the right 68/69 LP (non-pancake) personally.


----------



## BlueRocker

Diablo said:


> may I ask, what had you in the market for one (what did you see in them), and did you find one, or what made you go in a different direction?
> I think these are neat, and likely some even play/sound good...but on paper anyway, they arent highly desirable other than the age-related implied mojo.
> Id love to buy the right 68/69 LP (non-pancake) personally.


I really wanted to try out a LP with mini humbuckers. I think the Deluxe is a interesting part of the LP evolution, and despite them not being popular (or perhaps because of it) I thought it might be for me. Pete Townsend and Johnny Winter both played them at one point or another.

I started thinking I would take a 2018 Classic with P90s and replacing them with mini humbuckers, which is what I was after. The Deluxe has not been consistently in the Gibson lineup, but they had a Goldtop in 2020 which I tried - the neck was too fat for me, so I was considering a vintage instrument. Ultimately I found a 30th Anniversary (2000) that had he right neck profile and was basically unplayed for about $1500 less than a '70's model. In my mind the goldtop somehow represents the purest form of the Deluxe (don't know why really).

I'm not a believer that vintage is necessarily better. Most of my experience with Gibson's has been in 1990+ models (I've probably owned 25-30), and my opinion is my 2019 Standard and 2021 Custom are as good or higher quality than most of the older ones I've owned. In the case of the Deluxe, I was looking for one with a Mahogany neck and no volute, which would have put me into an earlier original run model and at a cost that I really couldn't justify just for the mojo. I really like the 30th Anniversary version and don't think I would change it out. No weight relief, finish is beautiful, great neck profile - it just feels good. The mini-hums are lower output and they take some getting used to, but I find them very articulate, if in a more narrowly focused frequency range (a little less low end).

Finally, the Deluxe passes the wife test. It's one of those guitars that when I play it, I get a "that one sounds good" out of her. YMMV. I think the one at Capsule posted earlier in this thread is a good find for someone who want's to try it on.


----------



## tuumbaq

JRtele said:


> Here’s the additional pictures:
> View attachment 383876
> 
> View attachment 383877
> 
> View attachment 383878
> 
> 
> serial number: 110742


That made in the usa is a dead giveaway : POST 1970.
Pancake body
volute neck
Most likely 3 pieces neck
Slim neck
Guessing + lbs 
Thatd be a hard pass for me at 5K…A brand new custom shop would arguably be a safer bet…All those cost cutting measures they took in the 70s werent exactly to improve on the instrument quality


----------

